# Firewood business.



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

We have sold firewood some years back. How or is there anyone that sells in the high dessert of Texas (Amarillo, Lubbock, ect...) or New Mexico? How does one go about getting wood in the dessert?
:umno:


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I can't answer directly, but sorta.
I have family that still lives about an hour and a half north of Vegas. I was told that there is a small company out around there somewhere that brings several semi loads of logs in every year in which to cut firewood from.
From my understanding, most of these are cull logs from Utah, Colorado, Oregon, and Iowa.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks. I was wondering if there is a market to sell my wood. So I know more now than I did.


----------



## JDPugh (Mar 10, 2014)

New idea for all those limbs to small to call firewood. This picture was taken by my sister who sent it to me along with this message: _We were in downtown Boone yesterday and one of the stores was selling "fetch sticks" for $4.75.....STICKS! Wonder who is buying ?????? I'll let anyone pick them up outta' my yard for free...what a deal!!_

Love it


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I am not lacking in fetch sticks but am having a major issue locating firewood near my high desert home. It is getting down to 20 degrees at night and I have no wood! I have found some wood for about 300.00 per cord in the big cities but have no idea how to get it transported to my place. Anyone want to bring some loads of firewood to Cochise county AZ would be more than swamped with customers!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

JDPugh said:


> New idea for all those limbs to small to call firewood. This picture was taken by my sister who sent it to me along with this message: _We were in downtown Boone yesterday and one of the stores was selling "fetch sticks" for $4.75.....STICKS! Wonder who is buying ?????? I'll let anyone pick them up outta' my yard for free...what a deal!!_
> 
> Love it


hhhhmmm.. I'm sitting on a bazillion dollars then... Heck, for that price, I'll even wash and disinfect them before I sell the to you... AND, they are Appalachian Fetching Sticks.. That makes them worth at least two dollars more apiece..


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

AFAIK most bring in big rig loads.. usually 7-10 cords at a time and cut the logs up to sell...


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

can you and some neighbors go in on a large order? Where is the closest hardwood forest? I would love to have some of the pinyon closer. here is it insanely expensive and it is only for incense not heat. Wanna trade?? Grocery store firewood won,t last you too long. Invite family to visit and make them bring a pick up load??​


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

sisterpine said:


> I am not lacking in fetch sticks but am having a major issue locating firewood near my high desert home. It is getting down to 20 degrees at night and I have no wood! I have found some wood for about 300.00 per cord in the big cities but have no idea how to get it transported to my place. Anyone want to bring some loads of firewood to Cochise county AZ would be more than swamped with customers!


Do you have any mesquite in your area? It makes a fine firewood. It's a little bit pitchy so you may need to clean your chimney, but it smells great and burns well. 

Otherwise, watch for new home construction sites and drop in and talk to the foreman. They may be willing to give you wood scraps to burn -- from their perspective, it beats hauling them off. Pine 2X4s aren't ideal but it beats nothing ... just remember to keep an eye on your chimney. (Don't burn plywood, the glue is toxic, but untreated 2X4s are okay, though they burn fast.)

You're getting colder than we are up here north of Payson at 6,000 feet. We're just barely freezing at night -- we still have green grass! Weird weather. We're hoping the storm forecast for next weekend brings us some good snow and colder weather.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Duh, found out my chimney is not correctly installed, just slapped up for show to sell the house. Will be traveling to the city Monday to find someone to fix it properly.


----------



## Doggonedog (Dec 4, 2014)

sisterpine said:


> Duh, found out my chimney is not correctly installed, just slapped up for show to sell the house. Will be traveling to the city Monday to find someone to fix it properly.


You need to have an in-depth discussion with the company that did your home inspection. That should have been discovered prior to purchase.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Here they are having problems moving Firewood within the State much less out of State because of Emerald Ash Borer.

There is a place by us that ships but I'm sure they go through a bunch of trouble.

When I lived in Colorado we burned Pine and Aspen, mixed some Coal in.

big rockpile


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I would actually love to be in the firewood business LOL.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

WOW I checked back and got all these great responces. I now know I am cutting and splitting all spring and summer. It is hard tough work but I have the trees and a saw. Sister Pine we may work something out huh?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I'm in the firewood business...sorta. Tornado damaged woods this fall. What a mess. Did some harvest salvaging. Have two men working different woods--one for his own heating and another who cuts part time to supplement his income. It will be more than they can cut. I just need to get a start on cleaning things up to and begin a forest improvement plan on these woodlots. I asked one to share 10 percent to help with tractor and chainsaw gas around the ranch, and the other to fill the woodbox in the line shack. They were both happy.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

If I were younger I would definitely get into the fire wood business here in the high desert. I am sure they are logging someplace within 500 miles of here. I have plenty of room and could have semi loads brought in to be cut and split. Cords of whatever wood are selling for 300-350 here right now


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm trying to remember after all the years of living in Austin, and in Lubbock, when I ever thought.. "Gee, I sure wish I had some firewood... "


----------



## Singleshot357 (Jan 14, 2015)

I live in central NM and firewood goes for $200 a cord delivered and stacked and there are vendors on every corner. The permits from the forest service are around$40-60 a cord i believe to go cut it yourself.


----------

